# Showing Male Bearded Dragons can live together.



## walt-disney (Apr 6, 2011)

found RFUK about two weeks ago, and totally love it 

but i noticed everyone says you cant have two or more male bearded dragons in the same vivarium, but.... meet the exception

i shall introduce you to my two bearded dragons, who are both males and are both 7 years old, picked them up when they were babies, and have lived happily in the same tank since (56"x27"x27") . only ever seen them fight once and that was about 4 years ago hah, they are true gents : victory:

both are very active,healthy and are greedy guts 

the right one is called Pinky and the left one is called Brain. ie Pinky and The Brain!

Full viv shot:
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/007.jpg

Pinky and The Brain:
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/017.jpg
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/008.jpg
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/006.jpg
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/005.jpg
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/004.jpg
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/003.jpg
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/zachcourtney1/001.jpg

.... thanks Zach


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

hey, two very healthy looking lads you have there!

I know a few people who keep males together successfully. Obviously it could turn out very differently but as you have had them together from babies they obviously are used to each others company and it works!


Think its great you have had them so long too! :2thumb:


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Be prepared as people are going to flame you :lol2:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

i dont think people should 'flame him', hes showing that it can work :no1: people are ofcorse entitled to their opinion but theres no point 'flaming him' now its been 7 years theyve been together :2thumb:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

do you know something let them!

by the pics neither of them are suffering, there both around the same size so it doesnt seem like they have ever had any dominance issues and it works for them!!

although its not advised I think its great to have an exception to the "rule"


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Alon93 said:


> Be prepared as people are going to flame you :lol2:


No flaming here lol...
I am glad you are aware that you have an exception rather than a rule, and have stated as such, OP : victory: Most of the time, males are not compatible with each other and will fight, but as you have said you appear to have some exceptions! 
As long as people do not see this as a green light to bump all their males together :2thumb:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> No flaming here lol...
> I am glad you are aware that you have an exception rather than a rule, and have stated as such, OP : victory: Most of the time, males are not compatible with each other and will fight, but as you have said you appear to have some exceptions!
> As long as people do not see this as a green light to bump all their males together :2thumb:


 
exactly, my males hate each other and there is a lot of black beards and stamping around when they catch sight of each other but those guys are totally at ease with each other!

I think its fab! although as above doesnt mean all you kids should start throwing all your males in together!!!


----------



## walt-disney (Apr 6, 2011)

well there not the same size..... when i got them they both looked different, think werent from the same parents, pinky the one on the left is actualy about 1.5 inches smaller than the other. and The Brain has a huge head pahaha.

and Dax, i completely agree with you, a pets for life


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

1.5 inch is nothing, i have a 9 month old male that is little bigger than a 12 week hatchling of mine.

I have seen 2 year olds that are about 6 inches long due to being kept in a submissive state all their lives. spent a lifetime of stress


your dragons look in great shape and big chunky fellas who obviously love their dinner lol if they were stressed or unhappy there would be an obvious difference


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

they are true brothers :2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

dax said:


> 1.5 inch is nothing
> 
> I have seen 2 year olds that are about 6 inches long


:gasp:


----------

